
Bring your half-baked idea to the Half-Bakery - rfreytag
http://www.halfbakery.com/
======
a5seo
The best use for HalfBakery.com in my experience, is as Snopes for Ideas.

If someone guardedly shares their own half-baked idea over dinner (especially
if they think they need to find a technical partner, investor, or get a
patent), rather than give them a lecture about customer development, I tell
them it sounds interesting and send them a link to Half-Bakery or
<http://www.cambrianhouse.com/idea/>.

The hit rate is shockingly high. And even if they don't find their idea,
they'll realize ideas are a dime a dozen and start focusing on how to validate
whether their idea actually has legs.

edit: there->their

------
amirmc
A great site and I'm glad to see it's still going (although apparently it kind
of died - and was revived - in 2004 <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halfbakery>)

I had several (ridiculous) ideas while I was an undergrad and I remember how
pleased I was when I found other folks had posted similar ideas on Half-
Bakery. In fact one idea actually did end up on supermarket shelves (albeit in
a different form).

------
snorkel
You know you've been on the Internet too long when sites you visited a decade
ago pop up here as news.

~~~
mtogo
It's not news, HN has only ever been about 50% news, the other half are just
interesting links.

Sure, i get annoyed every time the 500-mile email or more magic or some other
classic story gets reposted, but that's what HN is about-- every time it's
reposted, there are dozens of people that hadn't seen it before.

~~~
woodall
The cycle of life, or school as it may be. You have the freshmen, then come
your sophomores, juniors, and seniors. Of course the freshmen are going to be
immature. Yes, and the sophomores are going to be struggling to identify with
something; new web fads. Juniors and seniors then become old people, "get off
my lawn" type. But there is no real way to sort out the cruft. We are all in
the same "class"(internet). I like to think of repost as re-education.

------
nodata
I remember this site from the beginning of the Internet - nice to see it still
going!

~~~
jefffoster
An excellent web site! I first came across it when the topic of my PhD thesis
was noted as a half-baked idea!
(<http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/gait_20recognition>).

~~~
nodata
If I remember correctly, the Chinese have a product that uses this. It's built
into floor tiles.

------
jemka
Signal to noise ratio makes these sites hard to take seriously or to put in
any time to read through the submissions.

~~~
amirmc
I don't think it's meant to be taken that seriously. Hence calling it 'Half-
Baked'.

------
orenmazor
this is what I visit www.reddit.com/r/somebodymakethis for :)

